# HELP What tool?



## Itwiillfit (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi I need help, I have a caleffi robocal 5026 auto air vent I need to replace in a real tight spot, anybody know the best tool to use or a specialist tool Thanks.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Itwiillfit said:


> Hi I need help, I have a caleffi robocal 5026 auto air vent I need to replace in a real tight spot, anybody know the best tool to use or a specialist tool Thanks.


Who are you?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

The best tool to use is a qualified technician or plumber. They carry tools of the trade.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A Left handed pipe stretcher/extractor, that will solve the problem

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> A Left handed pipe stretcher/extractor, that will solve the problem
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Or left handed cresent wrench.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Bring a bucket of steam just in case.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Bring a bucket of steam just in case.


That'll never work. Steam is currently on back order from Canada. Please contact Oldschool for an estimated delivery date.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> That'll never work. Steam is currently on back order from Canada. Please contact Oldschool for an estimated delivery date.


Ugh. I figured as much on a holiday weekend.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> That'll never work. Steam is currently on back order from Canada. Please contact Oldschool for an estimated delivery date.


We are having delivery problems at the moment... it seems that the steam is condensating in the bucket before it reaches our clients in the USA market....

We are currently working on the problem to retain the heat loss.... therefore we currently are only shipping condensate at the moment..


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> We are having delivery problems at the moment... it seems that the steam is condensating in the bucket before it reaches our clients in the USA market....
> 
> We are currently working on the problem to retain the heat loss.... therefore we currently are only shipping condensate at the moment..


What temp is the condensate? Anything under 180 degrees is useless to me.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> What temp is the condensate? Anything under 180 degrees is useless to me.


What we have been experiencing is that all we are losing is the latent heat..... the sensible temperature is remaining the same at 212 deg...

One of two things ... either we ship it faster or insulate the bucket better...


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I got some humidity that might work, it's the good stuff from Houston.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Y'all are bein to mean on Easter !! Funny tho I thought the tool he needed was a **** prick!!


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

You all are being such jerks. There is no need to be so rude to someone who has a simple question.

You need to apply the Mile Holmes method to this problem. The manufacturer states that the caleffi robocal 5026 auto air vent not be installed in a location that does not allow easy inspection or service. As such, the building should be torn down and rebuilt, allowing the caleffi robocal 5026 auto air vent to be installed in such a way that it can be removed easily for inspection.

You're welcome.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> You all are being such jerks. There is no need to be so rude to someone who has a simple question.
> 
> You need to apply the Mile Holmes method to this problem. The manufacturer states that the caleffi robocal 5026 auto air vent not be installed in a location that does not allow easy inspection or service. As such, the building should be torn down and rebuilt, allowing the caleffi robocal 5026 auto air vent to be installed in such a way that it can be removed easily for inspection.
> 
> You're welcome.


 
Yep thats what I would do...its all got to come down at once.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Itwiillfit said:


> Hi I need help, I have a caleffi robocal 5026 auto air vent I need to replace in a real tight spot, anybody know the best tool to use or a specialist tool Thanks.


 






Maybe you should change your name to 'It won't fit'.........:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> You all are being such jerks. There is no need to be so rude to someone who has a simple question.
> 
> You need to apply the Mile Holmes method to this problem. The manufacturer states that the caleffi robocal 5026 auto air vent not be installed in a location that does not allow easy inspection or service. As such, the building should be torn down and rebuilt, allowing the caleffi robocal 5026 auto air vent to be installed in such a way that it can be removed easily for inspection.
> 
> You're welcome.


Note to self....don't piss off the goalie.


----------



## Itwiillfit (Apr 8, 2012)

Itwiillfit said:


> Hi I need help, I have a caleffi robocal 5026 auto air vent I need to replace in a real tight spot, anybody know the best tool to use or a specialist tool Thanks.


Thanks for the humorous replies. I will take it the answer is a definitive "no". It looks like the "Mile Holmes method" is the way forward.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There is a reason you did not got any serious replies.

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Itwiillfit (Apr 8, 2012)

Understood and done plbgbiz. Will I now need to re-post after the beasting or can this post remain open for me to get help?
I normally use a strap wrench or Water pump pliers but I am struggling to get enough clearance to use these. Was wondering if anything was on the market for working in confined spaces.
Heres the technical specs if it helpshttp://es.caleffi.com/en_IT/Technical_brochures/01033/01033.pdf

Thanks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Itwiillfit said:


> Will I now need to re-post after the beasting or can this post remain open for me to get help?


Somebody should be along with some help. There are quite a few Zoners that work on boilers.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Itwiillfit said:


> Understood and done plbgbiz. Will I now need to re-post after the beasting or can this post remain open for me to get help?
> I normally use a strap wrench or Water pump pliers but I am struggling to get enough clearance to use these. Was wondering if anything was on the market for working in confined spaces.
> Heres the technical specs if it helpshttp://es.caleffi.com/en_IT/Technical_brochures/01033/01033.pdf
> 
> Thanks.


If you can post a picture it might help. If you can't get it with a strap wrench, channellocks, open end, etc. I will need to see it...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes pics please!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What about an extendable ridgid basin wrench ???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you speaking of those mod/con heating unit with everything packed into tiny spaces? Way they built them is they put everything inside and then tight fitted the jacket around it.
I have cut the jacket to have access to the vent. Won't be pretty but who's fault is it to put a mechnical device in unaccesable location?
As others say, pictures would help.


----------



## Itwiillfit (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks guys for the advise I will try and get a picture uploaded soon as I can.


----------



## Itwiillfit (Apr 8, 2012)

Itwiillfit said:


> Thanks guys for the advise I will try and get a picture uploaded soon as I can.


Sorry to keep you all waiting.
Photo #1 shows the flue/chimney installation where behind sits the air vent.
Photo #2 shows the air vent situated in the corner of the boiler
Removal of a lot of components and breaking of seals is required in order to gain access and replace the air vent. I think the only tools I have come across to get the job done have been strap wrenches and pump pliers/channel locks that will do the job. Any further advise/help greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Itwiillfit (Apr 8, 2012)

Itwiillfit said:


> Sorry to keep you all waiting.
> Photo #1 shows the flue/chimney installation where behind sits the air vent.
> Photo #2 shows the air vent situated in the corner of the boiler
> Removal of a lot of components and breaking of seals is required in order to gain access and replace the air vent. I think the only tools I have come across to get the job done have been strap wrenches and pump pliers/channel locks that will do the job. Any further advise/help greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Sorry pics wrong way round!


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Basin wrench.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What brand is this?


----------



## Itwiillfit (Apr 8, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> What brand is this?


The manufacturer is called IDEAL (not an ideal place to locate a boiler component though). The automatic air vent is manufactured by caleffi. I am gonna shorten a basin wrench and see if that works ( I will let you know) It's a horrible job to carry out other wise. Thanks.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe you can fabricate a simple crows foot style wrench


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Is the air vent the round brass thing in the back at the bottom. ?? It a air bleeder?? Drill a hole in top of skin and use a basin wrench through the hole to break it loose


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Should be able to get that with a mini pipe wrench... I got one about 3 to 4 " long


----------

